# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Να το πάρω αυτό το αμπιλιφαι;

## Vasilis1974k

Γεια σας. Αφού είχα ένα μανιακό επεισόδιο , το πρώτο μου ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι ξεκινάω μετά από αλοπεριδινη που μου δίνουν τώρα ενέσιμο σε αμπιλιφαι των 15 .. θα πάθω κάτι με αυτό; Είναι αποτελεσματικό και ασφαλές;

----------


## λουλούδι

Νομιζω οτι ειναι πιο ασφαλες απο την αλοπεριδινη και σιγουρα πιο ελαφρυ. Για διπολικη πιστευω αποτελεσματικο θα ειναι,

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση. Απαγορεύονται οι συστάσεις για λήψη/διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*

----------


## xristoforos28

Οταν λες μανιακο επεισοδιο τι συμπτωματα ειχες??

----------


## jimpat

Για πρωτο μανιακο επεισοδιο η θεραπεια θα ειναι συντομη ,ξεχασε οτι παιρνεις θεραπεια...Ω3 2-3 καψουλες 1000 την ημερα θα σε βοηθησουν πολυ.Φιλικά

----------


## Shinji

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση. Απαγορεύονται οι συστάσεις για λήψη/διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*

----------


## Vasilis1974k

Το παίρνω πλέον ! Πάω καλύτερα και βασικα ΔΕΝ έχω νοιώσει το παραμικρό από παρενέργειες . Ούτε αύξηση βάρους! Ούτε με εχει κάνει ζόμπι .. είναι μαγικό αυτό το χάπι

----------


## Vasilis1974k

Είχα ένα επεισόδιο όπου έκανα μέρες να κοιμηθώ . Έτρεχα και ξόδευα λεφτά από νησί σε νησί με έψαχναν οι δικοί μου , την μια ήμουν Μύκονο και την άλλη καζίνο Ρόδο και την άλλη έπαιρνα τηλ στις 3 τη νύχτα τους γνωστούς μου να τους ξυπνήσω να πάμε για νυχτερινό μπάνιο

----------


## λουλούδι

Ωχ! Δεν σ'επιασε το Αμπιλιφαι δηλαδη; Ξανααλλαξες φαρμακο;

----------


## joanna22

> Ωχ! Δεν σ'επιασε το Αμπιλιφαι δηλαδη; Ξανααλλαξες φαρμακο;


Παιδια εγω το παιρνω κ εχω κατι σαν να μαι στην τσιτα συνεχως κ παιρνω μονο 10μγ τι να κανω γτ;

----------


## λουλούδι

> Παιδια εγω το παιρνω κ εχω κατι σαν να μαι στην τσιτα συνεχως κ παιρνω μονο 10μγ τι να κανω γτ;


Ετσι ειναι αυτα τα φαρμακα δυστυχως..

----------


## joanna22

> Ετσι ειναι αυτα τα φαρμακα δυστυχως..


Τι ετσι ειναι;; δλδ δεν θα περασει αυτη η παρενεργεια;τα σσρι και γενικα τα αλλα με σερετονινη δεν δημιουργουν κατι..

----------


## joanna22

> Ετσι ειναι αυτα τα φαρμακα δυστυχως..


Μηπως ρε παιδια οσοι δεν τα χρειαζονται τους πειραζουν;κ οσοι τα χρειαζονται δεν τους πειραζουν;θα συνεχισω να τα παιρνω να δουμε

----------


## joanna22

> Ετσι ειναι αυτα τα φαρμακα δυστυχως..


Βεβαια χθες π το πηρα πρωτη μερα μετα απο καιρο που το ειχα κοψει δεν μ δημιουργησε κατι νομιζω οτι να το παιρνω 3 4 μερες μ δημιουργει αυτη την ανησυχια

----------


## λουλούδι

> Μηπως ρε παιδια οσοι δεν τα χρειαζονται τους πειραζουν;κ οσοι τα χρειαζονται δεν τους πειραζουν;θα συνεχισω να τα παιρνω να δουμε


Δεν ξερω. Εγω το ρισπερνταλ το χρειαζομουν και ημουν ολο στην τσιτα και ειμαι ακομη καποιες φορες. Αρα δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες. Απλα ειναι πως θα δρασει στον οργανισμο σου, σε μερικους φερνει υπνηλια..μπορει κι εσυ αμα παρεις καποιο αλλο πχ το seroquel να σου φερνει υπνηλια.  :Smile:

----------


## joanna22

> Δεν ξερω. Εγω το ρισπερνταλ το χρειαζομουν και ημουν ολο στην τσιτα και ειμαι ακομη καποιες φορες. Αρα δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες. Απλα ειναι πως θα δρασει στον οργανισμο σου, σε μερικους φερνει υπνηλια..μπορει κι εσυ αμα παρεις καποιο αλλο πχ το seroquel να σου φερνει υπνηλια.


ΕγΤι εννοεις το χρειαζοσουν ;σου κανε καπου καλο δλδ;;

----------


## λουλούδι

> ΕγΤι εννοεις το χρειαζοσουν ;σου κανε καπου καλο δλδ;;


Ναι εχω ψυχωση και γι'αυτο μου χρειαζοταν.

----------


## joanna22

> Ναι εχω ψυχωση και γι'αυτο μου χρειαζοταν.


και τωρα αισθανεσαι καλυτερα δλδ;το παιρνεις ακομα;

----------


## λουλούδι

> και τωρα αισθανεσαι καλυτερα δλδ;το παιρνεις ακομα;


Ναι με βοηθαει.

----------


## elis

Απογοητευμένη απάντησε μου σε παρακαλώ στο πμ

----------


## joanna22

Και γω σ εχω στειλει

----------


## λουλούδι

> Απογοητευμένη απάντησε μου σε παρακαλώ στο πμ


Τωρα το ειδα.

----------


## joanna22

> Δεν ξερω. Εγω το ρισπερνταλ το χρειαζομουν και ημουν ολο στην τσιτα και ειμαι ακομη καποιες φορες. Αρα δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες. Απλα ειναι πως θα δρασει στον οργανισμο σου, σε μερικους φερνει υπνηλια..μπορει κι εσυ αμα παρεις καποιο αλλο πχ το seroquel να σου φερνει υπνηλια.


Το παιρνω παλι τωρα κ μ φυγε αυτο π ενιωθα οτι ειμαι "στην τσιτα" το παιρνω τωρα 6 μερες.δεν περιμενα ενα αντιψυχωσικο να μην μ προκαλει πια παρενεργειες δεν νιωθω το κεφαλι μ βαρυ η κατι..

----------


## joanna22

Ειναι η τριτη φορα βεβαια που επιχειρω και το παιρνω και δεν ειμαι στην τσιτα ευτυχως αυτη την φορα.το παιρνα 6 μερες το σταματαγα γτ ενιωθα απο την τριτη μερα πολυ ανησυχη αλλα τωρα που το ξαναξεκινησα δν μ προκαλεσε κατι.παιρνω 10μγ .βεβαια την πρωτη φορα που το πηρα κοιμομουν δν μπορουσα να κουνηθω..

----------


## λουλούδι

> Το παιρνω παλι τωρα κ μ φυγε αυτο π ενιωθα οτι ειμαι "στην τσιτα" το παιρνω τωρα 6 μερες.δεν περιμενα ενα αντιψυχωσικο να μην μ προκαλει πια παρενεργειες δεν νιωθω το κεφαλι μ βαρυ η κατι..


Joanna22 χαιρομαι που σου εφυγαν οι παρενεργειες, κι εγω να σου πω την αληθεια πριν διαγνωστω με ψυχωση μου το ειχε δωσει ο γιατρος μου ως ηρεμιστικο οπως στο εδωσε κι εσενα και δεν το ηθελα να το παιρνω, τωρα δεν μπορω και να μην το παιρνω, ειναι υποχρεωτικο αλλιως την εβαψα.

----------


## joanna22

> Joanna22 χαιρομαι που σου εφυγαν οι παρενεργειες, κι εγω να σου πω την αληθεια πριν διαγνωστω με ψυχωση μου το ειχε δωσει ο γιατρος μου ως ηρεμιστικο οπως στο εδωσε κι εσενα και δεν το ηθελα να το παιρνω, τωρα δεν μπορω και να μην το παιρνω, ειναι υποχρεωτικο αλλιως την εβαψα.


Ποση δοση παιρνεις;και εχεις τυπικα συμπτωματα ψυχωσης;εγω εχω ιψδ(ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταρ.) ξερω οτι δν ειναι εδω το φορουμ μου αλλα στο δικο μου δεν με βοηθησαν για το αμπιλιφαι δεν ηξερε κανεις.

----------


## joanna22

> Ωχ! Δεν σ'επιασε το Αμπιλιφαι δηλαδη; Ξανααλλαξες φαρμακο;


Το αλλο μηνυμα το εγραψε μετα απο 2 λεπτα αφου ειπε οτι ειναι τελειο το αμπιλιφαι :Stick Out Tongue:  αρα λογικα ελεγε για το παρελθον γτ την ρωτηαες καποιος τι συμπτωματα ειχε.αρα λογικα για να μην εχει ξαναμπει εχει παει καλα με το αμπιλιφαι

----------


## Shinji

> Είχα ένα επεισόδιο όπου έκανα μέρες να κοιμηθώ . Έτρεχα και ξόδευα λεφτά από νησί σε νησί με έψαχναν οι δικοί μου , την μια ήμουν Μύκονο και την άλλη καζίνο Ρόδο και την άλλη έπαιρνα τηλ στις 3 τη νύχτα τους γνωστούς μου να τους ξυπνήσω να πάμε για νυχτερινό μπάνιο


Τωρα που το λες κι εγω για να το συνιθισω μου διναν 3 ταβορ την ημερα και τωρα για να κοιμηθω παιρνω δυο λεξοτανιλ..μπορει να φταιει κ η ζεστη...παντως θα το κοψω σιγα σιγα θα το παω σε λιθιο..παντως 10 φορες καλυτερο απο ζυπρεξα σεροκουελ και στελαζιν..κανει θαυματα βεβαια εχει και μειονεκτηματα οπως ολα τα φαρμακα.
*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση. Απαγορεύονται οι συστάσεις για λήψη/διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*

----------


## joanna22

> Τωρα που το λες κι εγω για να το συνιθισω μου διναν 3 ταβορ την ημερα και τωρα για να κοιμηθω παιρνω δυο λεξοτανιλ..μπορει να φταιει κ η ζεστη...παντως θα το κοψω σιγα σιγα θα το παω σε λιθιο..παντως 10 φορες καλυτερο απο ζυπρεξα σεροκουελ και στελαζιν..κανει θαυματα βεβαια εχει και μειονεκτηματα οπως ολα τα φαρμακα.*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση. Απαγορεύονται οι συστάσεις για λήψη/διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής.*


Τωρα δεν εχω κατι μου περασε μετα απο μερες.δεν μπορουσα να το συνηθισω στην αρχη ενιωθες κ εσυ αυτην την ανησυχια στην αρχη;και τωρα πας καλυτερα;

----------


## λουλούδι

> Ποση δοση παιρνεις;και εχεις τυπικα συμπτωματα ψυχωσης;εγω εχω ιψδ(ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταρ.) ξερω οτι δν ειναι εδω το φορουμ μου αλλα στο δικο μου δεν με βοηθησαν για το αμπιλιφαι δεν ηξερε κανεις.


Εγω δεν παιρνω αμπιλιφαι, παιρνω ρισπερνταλ και αλοπεριντιν, μεγαλες δοσεις γιατι ειναι αλλη η παθηση μου. Τυπικα τι εννοεις τα συνηθισμενα; Ναι αν και μου εχουν φυγει τα περισσοτερα, αυτα ειχα ωστοσο.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Το αλλο μηνυμα το εγραψε μετα απο 2 λεπτα αφου ειπε οτι ειναι τελειο το αμπιλιφαι αρα λογικα ελεγε για το παρελθον γτ την ρωτηαες καποιος τι συμπτωματα ειχε.αρα λογικα για να μην εχει ξαναμπει εχει παει καλα με το αμπιλιφαι


Αα καταλαβα σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## joanna22

> Εγω δεν παιρνω αμπιλιφαι, παιρνω ρισπερνταλ και αλοπεριντιν, μεγαλες δοσεις γιατι ειναι αλλη η παθηση μου. Τυπικα τι εννοεις τα συνηθισμενα; Ναι αν και μου εχουν φυγει τα περισσοτερα, αυτα ειχα ωστοσο.


Σ ευχαριστω!τυπικα εννοω συμπτωματα ακους φωνες η κτ τετοιο;

----------


## λουλούδι

> Σ ευχαριστω!τυπικα εννοω συμπτωματα ακους φωνες η κτ τετοιο;


Φωνες οχι, αλλα εχω ιδεες παραλογες. Το καταλαβαινω βεβαια οτι ειναι παραλογες.

----------


## joanna22

> Φωνες οχι, αλλα εχω ιδεες παραλογες. Το καταλαβαινω βεβαια οτι ειναι παραλογες.


Αα καταλαβα!και γω κτ τετοιο εχω οταν λες παραλογες δλδ τι ομως;

----------


## λουλούδι

> Αα καταλαβα!και γω κτ τετοιο εχω οταν λες παραλογες δλδ τι ομως;


Παραλογες οτι διαβαζουν τη σκεψη μου η οτι αμα πλυνω τα δοντια μου πχ θα μου πανε ολα καλα. Τελειως ακυρες σκεψεις.

----------


## joanna22

> Παραλογες οτι διαβαζουν τη σκεψη μου η οτι αμα πλυνω τα δοντια μου πχ θα μου πανε ολα καλα. Τελειως ακυρες σκεψεις.


Και εγω τετοια εχω.ποση δοση παιρνεις αν επιτρεπεται;

----------


## λουλούδι

> Και εγω τετοια εχω.ποση δοση παιρνεις αν επιτρεπεται;


4 mg Risperdal και 10 mg Aloperidin.

----------


## joanna22

> 4 mg Risperdal και 10 mg Aloperidin.


Α οκ ευχαριστω πολυυ!!ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## λουλούδι

> Α οκ ευχαριστω πολυυ!!ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!


Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Shinji

> Γεια σας. Αφού είχα ένα μανιακό επεισόδιο , το πρώτο μου ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι ξεκινάω μετά από αλοπεριδινη που μου δίνουν τώρα ενέσιμο σε αμπιλιφαι των 15 .. θα πάθω κάτι με αυτό; Είναι αποτελεσματικό και ασφαλές;


Θα ειμαι ειλικρινης μαζι σου.ουτε εμενα μου αρεσε που επαιρνα το αμπιλιφαι στην αρχη γιατι μου εφερνε πονοκεφαλους και αγχος.μετα αναγκαστικα το πηρα γιατι ειχα καταθλιψη και δυσφορια και ηθελα να αυτοκτονησω με τα προηγουμενα φαρμακα.αλλα για να σιγουρευτω οτι θα το παρω παρα τις παρενεργειες μπηκα εκουσια σε κλινικη...εκει με καταχαπακωσανε στα ταβορ για να το συνηθισω...στην τελικη ομως αξιζε για μενα τουλαχιστον επειδη δε με κανει ζομπι οπως κατι αλλα αντιψυχωσικα.και αδυνατισα κιολας γιατι ειχα παρει 10 κιλα με το ζιπρεξα.ειναι λιγο αργα τωρα που γτο γραφω βεβαια..τεσπα.προσπαθησε να μη σε παιρνει απο κατω!

----------


## xristoforos28

> Θα ειμαι ειλικρινης μαζι σου.ουτε εμενα μου αρεσε που επαιρνα το αμπιλιφαι στην αρχη γιατι μου εφερνε πονοκεφαλους και αγχος.μετα αναγκαστικα το πηρα γιατι ειχα καταθλιψη και δυσφορια και ηθελα να αυτοκτονησω με τα προηγουμενα φαρμακα.αλλα για να σιγουρευτω οτι θα το παρω παρα τις παρενεργειες μπηκα εκουσια σε κλινικη...εκει με καταχαπακωσανε στα ταβορ για να το συνηθισω...στην τελικη ομως αξιζε για μενα τουλαχιστον επειδη δε με κανει ζομπι οπως κατι αλλα αντιψυχωσικα.και αδυνατισα κιολας γιατι ειχα παρει 10 κιλα με το ζιπρεξα.ειναι λιγο αργα τωρα που γτο γραφω βεβαια..τεσπα.προσπαθησε να μη σε παιρνει απο κατω!


T εχεις?? Καταθλιψη?

----------


## Shinji

> T εχεις?? Καταθλιψη?


Δεν εχει βγει οριστικη διαγνωση.

----------


## willowfairy

εγω που εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα, αυτο το Abilyfai με εκανε ''κομματια'' , τωρα φυσικα δεν εχουμε ολοι τον ιδιο οργανισμο

----------


## joanna22

> εγω που εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα, αυτο το Abilyfai με εκανε ''κομματια'' , τωρα φυσικα δεν εχουμε ολοι τον ιδιο οργανισμο


Παιδια τωρα σταματησανε να δινουμε το αμπιλιφαι;νομιζω δινουν μοβο γενοσημα;εγω τωρα πηρα το σαντοζ γενοσημο.ειναι καλο χαπι δεν ξερω δεν μ προκαλει κατι.

----------


## Jaded Future

Εγώ παίρνω εδώ κι έναν χρόνο περίπου το Zykalor(έχω πάρει από 5-30mg) ένα καλό γενόσημο του Abilify, απλά πολύ πιο οικονομικό.
Δεν έχω θέματα με τον ύπνο, ούτε γενικά νιώθω ζόμπι όπως με το Zyprexa που έπαιρνα πριν..
Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του γιατρού, παίρνω το Zykalor 15mg για να προλάβουμε επεισόδιο υπομανίας και το Lamictal 200mg για να με προστατεύει από καταθλιπτικά επεισόδια.

----------

